# Zugriff auf Webapp nur für localhost definieren (Tomcat)



## Niki (23. Nov 2007)

Hallo Forum!

Ist es möglich den Zugriff auf eine Webapp bzw. alle Webapps nur von einer IP (zb. localhost) zuzulassen?

Danke!


----------



## ms (23. Nov 2007)

How do I restrict access by ip address or remote host?

ms


----------



## Niki (23. Nov 2007)

Besten Dank! Das werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------

